# Healthy cakes wanted!



## Rich1466868033 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, cake and healthy may not go hand in hand but I could really eat some lately so Im looking for some suggestions on making a cake healthier...

Right traditional Victoria sponge (from memory), eggs, sugar, flour, butter, vanilla essence. Doenst have to be plain sponge cake but the kids will eat it too.

Whats the unhealthy parts of a cake if not all of it ?

My thoughts where remove most/all of the egg yolks, flour to wholemeal flour, replace sugar for honey, butter for healthiest spread, and vanilla? Plus I could chuck in loads of dried fruit in and nuts, Mmmm, im not sure if you can freeze cake but It should last a couple of days.

Any other peeps concoct cakes could give me some ideas Ive not thought of ?

or any healthier alternatives to favorite snacks and goodies ?


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Rich said:


> Whats the unhealthy parts of a cake if not all of it ?
> 
> My thoughts where remove most/all of the egg yolks, flour to wholemeal flour, replace sugar for honey, butter for healthiest spread, and vanilla? Plus I could chuck in loads of dried fruit in and nuts,


Keep eggs

Flour to almond flour

Sugar to stevia

Pro 6 protein

Water

Optionally add in coconut milk


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Not sure if the kids will go for it but here's one I used to have courtesy of NeilR:

100g All-Bran

2 whole eggs

250ml boiling water

2 scoops protein powder (flavour of your choice)

Mix the All-Bran with the boiling water, give a quick stir. Add the 2 whole eggs & Protein powder mix all together and put into a microwavable dish (approx 9 inch diameter) Put in Microwave for 3-4 minutes and its done.

The whole cake will give 50g carbs, 80g protein & 14g fat.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Some excellent recipes for protein cakes, bars, bread, puddings here = PROTEIN POW(D)ER !


----------



## Rich1466868033 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks guys these sound great! Keep them coming ... Time to try some!


----------

